# Can anybody compile a .cpp for me?



## fapio576 (Apr 7, 2016)

There is a famous OCR soft called Tesseract.
In that a small application 'text2image' is very helpful tool.
but they are providing direct source code and i don't know how to compile in c or c++..
My problem is i am familiar to vb.net and not c and c++.
but still i downloaded dev ++ and tried but it shows so many errors!

View image: 12

If somebody is not busy and knows how to compile .cpp files...
please compile it for me cause i am in trouble! :-/

The source code can be downloaded from here.
--> *codeload.github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract/zip/3.04.01

Tesseract Homepage : Home · tesseract-ocr/tesseract Wiki · GitHu

The Compiling Page has all the instructions:-
Compiling · tesseract-ocr/tesseract Wiki · GitHu

If you download the source code then i want only one file compiled.
THIS --> text2image.cpp
It is in the 'training' folder.

I am on Win 7 32 bit. If you don't have Win and compile it on Linux. It's ok.
I will use it under Cygwin.

I am a person with low intellect, low IQ and so i don't understand this c and c++.
Please help if you can.

EDIT= here's a compiler log, if somebody wants.
Compiler Log - Pastebin.co
It'll expire in 13 days.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems the issue is with header files. Make sure they are in the correct folder with correct name!


----------

